
A Last Lecture by Dartmouth Professor Thomas Cormen - kyleblarson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uQRrNdpMsU
======
jbredeche
I had Cormen for my Algorithms class (using the CLRS textbook, of course) and
he was great (iirc the problem sets were epically long, at least for me).

